

Building a Docs Site with Jekyll + GitHub Pages - yesimahuman
http://blog.jetstrap.com/2013/03/building-a-docs-site-with-jekyll-github-pages/

======
michokest
After going through the pain of keeping separate repos, branches or even apps
for content pages, my team migrated to simply using a CMS.

Wordpress is a bit of a pain, but we found Harmony (<http://harmonyapp.com>)
to be great at serving pages with programmable themes (think haml, sass, etc)
that marketing people can still edit without bothering a developer.

~~~
eloisant
Well, the CMS is the classical way to do it. Using Jekyll and Github is a more
recent and innovative way to do stuff, much simpler to use for developers and
cheaper because it's free hosting that can scale pretty well.

Of course if you want marketing people to edit stuff asking them is use Git is
going to be painful.

~~~
wereHamster
Install the GitHub app, then tell them to follow these steps: 1) Make your
changes. 2) Write a word or two about the changes here (commit subject). 3)
Press this button (commit) to record the changes. (repeat 1-3 if desired) 4)
Press this button (sync) to sync your changes with your colleagues.

------
m3ntat
Nice writeup. The whole "your docs site is just on a different branch" has
always been weird to me though. I'm not sure what a better way to do it would
be but I don't like these two options: switch branches inline or have a
separate clone of the repo.

~~~
yesimahuman
Yea, but theoretically you could set up a new remote repo just for the site,
and use a specific branch for it. I think the convenience is well worth the
change in process you have to deal with.

------
alexdevkar
What alternatives to people recommend?

~~~
m3ntat
Not the same thing (since this isn't an API), but I like what balanced does:
<https://github.com/balanced/balanced-api>

